# New Program for Children with IBS and Functional Abdominal Pain



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/new_re...es/ibs_childrenMost folks will know that I have been on this BB since 2000 after my gastro told me there was nothing more that could help my severe IBS - since that time I now speak with many IBS sufferers and parents of kids who suffer after finding through others on this BB what helped them - for my whole story, read the link below my signature.Research has shown that the use of guided imagery, or clinical hypnotherapy has proven to be very helpful for children with IBS who are resistant to other treatment methods, or as an intregal part of a wholistic approach to the condition.I have spoken to many parents over the years who are so frustrated with the pain, the missed school, and the many other symptoms of their child, that they are willing to try anything. The above link provides information about the NEW IBS Audio Program 60 for Children - it is currently available in a download format, (CDs are coming soon) and is very cost effective - most kids at about age 8 - 13 relate well to it - if your child is pretty mature, I do believe it could be beneficial to a child as young as 6 - for more mature preteens or tweens, the IBS Audio Program 100 has been effective.If there are any moms/parents out there who wish more information, please do not hesitate to ask me - or for kids as well - I am very aware of the suffering you endure, as well as other kids/teachers/ people not understanding, and the pain and frustration you feel.There have been many clincial trials showing that this method is very helpful - it is NOT a cure and you should always see your doctor, but it has been very effective in reducing and in some cases even eliminating symptoms - and without using drugs. Every child in the clinical trials had improvement in most if not all of their presenting symptoms. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Caitlin2 (Jan 13, 2009)

My daughter was just diagnosed with IBS after only having symptoms since before Thanksgiving. Any recommendations on how to help with school. She is constantly wanting to stay home butthe drs say to push her to go. I don't have IBS so I don't know the pain she is in.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Caitlin - I have added a few thoughts from my pm reply - How old is your daughter? The doctors do tend to push the children to return to school - sometimes this can be a good idea, but other times not so - If your daughter is in agony and you send her it could go several ways - she could "buck up" and be fine as the day goes on - some kids do - or she could be in such pain and embarrassment the whole day, and this will set her up for a continued reinforcement of linking pain with going to school and also - depending upon your closeness - a subconscious feeling that her parents dont believe her. It is a fine line to go - Since she is early on the diagnosis, you could try a few things - see if she can make it through a day of school OK - ask her if there is anything going on at school - a bully - a teacher that picks on her - anything at all - that may have triggered this. If she comes up with something, then of course, do your best to resolve it with her as a team - If nothing comes up there, then perhaps let her stay home until she feels better that same day - if by noontime - then have her return to class for the rest of the day and see how she does.In Mike's program, he does have a suggestion for timeframe to return a child to school after missing a long period of time - many of his little patients have missed out of a lot of school due to IBS - one of his patients lost out on two years - after seeing him, she returned full time with no further IBS problems... but since your daughter has just been diagnosed, you may not have had to deal with this just yet - or may not need to.The IBS Audio Program 60 is for children from age 8 - 13 or so - some younger kids could benefit with extra help from parents - if you would like to speak with someone about how it might help your daughter, phone 877-898-2539 and leave the best time to get back to you. There have been many research studies showing how clinical hypnotherapy can be very helpful for children with IBS - especially in cases where nothing else - meds, diet, etc. has helped. So there is hope as the protocol and sessions used in this program have been successfully helping children for at least 5 years in England and is now available.You know your daughter best, and of course as you know, she is not faking it or trying to get out of something - the pain is real and can be very debilitating - have the doctors given her any meds for this pain?Hope that helps a bit - all the best to you and your daughter - I know how heartwrenching it is to see your little ones suffer... and as an IBS sufferer myself, the pain can be quite severe - the hypnotherapy helped reduce or eliminate my IBS pain so I could function -- my heart goes out to you and your daughter... take care. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## furey5 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a 17 year old daughter going through the same stuff--lost school time, drugs, hospital stays and she is very discouraged. She has severe pain and diahrrea which seem to come at any time for any reason. The doctors don't seem to have any help for her and she has just about given up. Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Welcome Furev - if the docs have given up on her, you may want to look into my suggestions - there is an adult-teen version of the program as well. You can also call the number if you have questions and for support - visit www.ibscds.com for more info. This program has given many people their life back - and this is after all the other treatments - diets, supplements, medications, hospital stays, etc. have been tried unsuccessfully - so there is still hope... take care.


----------

